# Cold water trout lures



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

So me and my dad went out this morning to try our luck at some trout. Started the morning of with some Spooks and some other topwater lures. Caught four on a yozuri floating minnow and then a couple on jig heads tipped with some different bodies.



The question is we watched a guy who was throwing some sort of lure and he was killing them. It seemed like it was some sort of sinking lure. What's your favorite lure to use when trout quit hitting topwater? Also where's the best places to use jigs and sinking lures during winter?



Hope that makes some sense. I'm suffering from sleep deprivation due to early morning fishing trips. Worth it though!



Thanks all!


----------



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

i'm willing to bet it was a yo zuri 3d minnow. Was it about3" & slim?


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

cocohoe minnows on a jig head....worked deep and *<U>SLOW!!!</U>* Just fast enough to keep it off the bottom and togive it a little action


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

It seemed about 3 inches. He was casting it a mile and working it pretty slow. I'm not really trying to find out what he was using, just what I should be using in general. Thanks for all the tips though keep them coming.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Almost every trout I have caught in deeper water has been off of a bite when it was falling to the bottom. So I would say keep it to the slow sinking baits in the winter. Something that will sink, but will stay in the strike zone the longest. 

Seems like you were using the right types of rigs, maybe the other guy had the technique down to a science.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

This time of year the trout are so bunched up that it doesnt really matter as long as you get a bait to them! There are certain early mornings and late afternoons when you can get them on topwater, but for the most part some sort of soft plastic bait will be your best bet. If you really want to topwater fish for them you need to learn the tides and the water temperatures ofwhen they arereallygoing to feed on top...(Falling Tide,Early morning, Clear sky)

If I were to target trout seriously in the winter I would first try and locate them with a Gulp! 

Brant Peacher

Tackle Rep

850-450-3878

[email protected]


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks all. Looks like I'm on the right track then. I picked up some more grubs and stuff. We're planning on hitting Bayou Texar tomorrow. It'll be our first time there so it should be fun. Wish us luck!


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

:bowdown Thanks, will do. Hopefully it don't rain. I guess it'll just be cloudy.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

We have been killing them on the Gulf Breeze side of 3-Mile with the Gulp Jerk Shad. We rig it on a jig head,and fish it on a texas rig. Both have worked.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

i have been told to use gulp on the bottom or really close to the bottom and work really slowly!!

good luck!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

gulps are too exspensive to waste on trout.... i use saltwater asassins or bass asassins... or really, any jerkbait, exudes work well too.... i like dark green w/ red flake..

also, super sharp, super-light jigheads... tournament choice jigheads (academy sports) work well, (1/8th or 1/16th oz) ... and 10lb braid never hurts.


----------



## tideline_two (Oct 8, 2007)

when it really gets cold try a 52 M series mirrolure. they have almost no action but the trout love em. also try a catch 2000 if the water is kinda shallow. don't forget thex-raps to. they suspend when you stop retrieving them and most of the time the hit coles while the lure is suspended, dead in the water.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Eric you may have seen these while you were in Texas, but the "B and L Corky" Fatboy absoloutley kills BIG trout in the winter.


----------



## Natural Therapy (Oct 4, 2007)

I just need to make time to go Trout fishing while the weather is cooler myself.


----------

